# Opinions on these 2 stallions



## Bob The Snob (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's my thoughts!

Mighty Mouse - Love the body. Looks light, but still has a big backend. His head is a big piggy for my taste, but still WOW what a good looking stud.

Original Cowboy - Love the big frame, but he has a very short neck and is VERY downhill. That being said he is a looker.

I'd do Mighty Mouse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think more importantly is what is the mares pedigree and accomplishments, conformation strength and weaknesses?
Not every stallion compliments every mare and not every stallion is available for "service" or AI to every mare either ....

With that..._what have either animal done?_
MM did as a yearling and 2 year old???? what? What did this horse actually do to pass on genes that are worthy of wanting his lineage?
What did Cowboy do? Previous horses did but_ what has Cowboy done_ cause I missed it...

If I was going to breed my mare,_* the stallion*_ would need to have done something and be a exceptional prospect in build and athleticism...
Both horses have looks as do most horses showcased for stud ads, but what have either animal done you want to combine with your mare to make a stunning next generation?
Sorry...I want more than looks...I want ability, personality, accomplishments and all the rest too...
I went looking for some other prime examples of both animals...

Here are some more pictures on MM...
















Pictures of Cowboy...























What have they done though??
What have they done?...............
🐴...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The more I go back and look at the pictures you presented and the ones I found googling...  
Both studs look nice and shiny and for me that is where it ends.
For a "using" horse, to me both appear posty-legged and weaker hind-end...
I would want a motor and that doesn't mean sky-high either, but a better hind leg set and motor capable of giving all no matter the discipline...

The mare is still so important a part of the equation....
What has she done, how is she built and what is her lineage...
With that knowledge known then pick a great complimenting stallion.

Sorry, for me I would pass on both of these stallions based on conformation seen.
🐴....


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Both are too tall for my tastes. The second one, that face marking it a total turnoff. 
If I was to choose, it would be the first. he looks more athletic than the 2nd. 
The 2nd is probably a very nice horse, the biggest thing against him is that awful face marking.


----------



## Bluehalo (Nov 13, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> The more I go back and look at the pictures you presented and the ones I found googling...
> Both studs look nice and shiny and for me that is where it ends.
> For a "using" horse, to me both appear posty-legged and weaker hind-end...
> I would want a motor and that doesn't mean sky-high either, but a better hind leg set and motor capable of giving all no matter the discipline...
> ...


Oh yeah I see what you mean. I’m not the best with spotting conformation faults. If you could breed to any stud, regardless the fee and based on confirmation alone, which would you pick? I’m really looking for something with a strong hind end and straight legs to compliment my girl. Western pleasure bred is a plus but for this hypothetical situation any discipline would suffice. It would be educational to for something to compare these 2 guys to


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What your mare is in breeding also sets a precedent for what may again be born as so much comes from the mare...
You can only pick a suitable stallion after the mare and her breeding is known.
If your mare is grade...then a total roll of the dice...

If you have registration papers and pictures of the mare, some idea of what it is you hope this baby in the making may become then you can search for a suitable stallion...
But,_ there are no guarantees _anything half of what you expect shall be produced....

For a hypothetical....there are so many stallions available.
It still falls back to the mare and her faults you want to minimalize and use the stud to capitalize on her good assets, improve her bad and pray you not have a awful mix arrive as even in the best of pairings "yuck" can happen.
🐴...


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Cowboy does seem really downhill so I would choose Mouse (based on the other photos). In the sales ad it looks like he has no neck!

I do agree wifh the point above that for breeding it would be important to have both stallion and mare with accomplishments of some sort or a goal. What are you hoping to achieve with the foal then you choose the stallion and mare to help you accomplish that.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bluehalo said:


> I’m really looking for something with a strong hind end and straight legs to compliment my girl.


What do you mean by straight legs? There really is no breed fault A to fault B to get an average that is not a fault. You need to be looking at your mare and what any of her close relatives have put on the ground depending on what they were bred to or by. Then you need to look at the types of mares the stallion you are considering are bred to and what they put on the ground. Some stallions will stamp everything and others are meh and there is no rhyme or reason. Mares can be the same. And feet. You really need to look at feet. No foot, no horse. A good foot starts first with genetics. You can improve a bad foot with how they are raised and trimmed in the formative years. You can make a good foot better the same way. But to have truly great feet you need the total package.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

They both have decent pedigrees for western pleasure, though I prefer Mightty Mouse's. He's really strong top and bottom with proven western pleasure lines. I'm also partial to anything with Zips Chocolate Chip breeding in there. 

Looking at their conformation, Mightty Mouse wins again, hands down. I am not a fan of the other stallion's hind end and leg conformation. He looks like he's going to have and possibly produce some soundness issues with those posty back legs under a big caboose. Not ideal, IMO. Mightty Mouse looks to have a nicer hock and hind end, and he seems built more to task (western pleasure). 

Have you seen videos of these guys moving? Have you seen any of their offspring? 

What is your mare's breeding?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Are these stallions going to be bred to that mare that is sickle hocked? Also have either of those studs been 5 panel tested for pssm etc etc ?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

@stevenson Both horses have been 5-panel tested and it is published on their lineage records on allbreedpedigree.
Both studs came back N/N for those tests.

I haven't read where the member has answered or given any info on the intended mare for this breeding..
🐴...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> @stevenson Both horses have been 5-panel tested and it is published on their lineage records on allbreedpedigree.
> Both studs came back N/N for those tests.
> 
> I haven't read where the member has answered or given any info on the intended mare for this breeding..
> 🐴...


I think the mare was in a different post. She does state in response to another post looking for a horse with a good hind end to compliment her mare. If it is the mare in the prev post she does not need breed .IMO


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is difficult to breed out a bad fault.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not a fan of either stallion. The second one is a downright pass. Way too straight in the hind end. Here's an article on hock angle. Print out the pictures and draw lines through the hocks so you can visualize the angle- this will give you a good idea of what angles should look like. The second article shows how to draw your lines while comparing conformation. 






You Be the Judge: Horse Hocks - AQHA


Correct hock angle is a matter of fact and opinion. Judge these six examples of horse conformation and learn how deviations impact horse’s hind leg function.




www.aqha.com












The Up And Down Of It – Hind Limb – Part 1 (Addendum Added-2/25/14)


Even though we are discussing the hind legs last, they are of singular importance. Along with the pelvis, they decide how a horse is ‘geared’; high revs with a short stroke for sprintin…




hoovesblog.com





I do not like most QH stallions because of this new trend of breeding them so straight in the hind end. 

Here is the stallion I bred my mare too. He's not a quarter horse, but when I saw him, I thought "I wish they bred quarter horses like this." Not the best picture because his tail hides his back legs. Notice his neck meets his shoulder at a different angle so you wouldn't get that western pleasure headset with him- he's an eventing pony. 

I really think you can do better than either of those stallions so keep looking. And pay attention to performance - did they show? And for how long was their career?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

@4horses, you will find about the only discipline that is breeding for those straight hind legs is halter. You won't find it in performance disciplines. I'm not talking about WP, I mean something where the horse really uses himself.


----------

